
Show HN: Sign a document online and have it physically sent - pw
http://signandsend.org/
======
tgayton
Interesting concept. Would it be possible to share a demo of what a signed
document looks like?

~~~
pw
Here's a rough test:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltglpxexfaxoplk/Test%20Subject.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltglpxexfaxoplk/Test%20Subject.pdf?dl=1)

A production version obviously wouldn't have the language about it being
incomplete or not legally binding.

On the backend, it just uses HelloSign for the signature.

~~~
pw
Here's a much better version of what actually gets sent by Lob:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5oh7qut3f3qic5/ltr_5e9a1648c3d137...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5oh7qut3f3qic5/ltr_5e9a1648c3d137e6.pdf?dl=1)

------
wodenokoto
Too many typos and too little information about how confidential mail is
printed and posted in a confidential manner.

The page is literally asking you to use it for sensitive documents without
even so much as a privacy policy.

